# Quality Day!



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

I put in at Eagle point at 7am and the wind was not to bad. The tide was real low and was coming in hard. The water temp was 58 degrees this morning and warmed up to 60 degrees. I fished 3' to 6' over mud and mud/shell. I caught my first Trout on a Corky and I thought I had a Red, the way he was pulling drag. He had a head shake going and my heart started pounding on the thought of a big Trout. Sure enough, it was a 28" 6 1/2 pound Trout! I forgot my camera so I had to use my phone so the picture quality is not the best. I fished the area for another hour or so with no more takers. I moved to another spot and was throwing plastics (Glow/Chart tail) when a 24" 1/2" Trout (5 1/4 pounds) sucked it up. About 10 casts later, a 25" 1/2" Trout (5 1/2 pounds) decided he wanted in on the action. Another 18" Trout was caught and I called it a day at about 1pm. I have fish in the freezer so all fish were released to fight another day. This was my first time to catch 3 fish over 5 lbs and the 28" Trout was a 1/4" shy of my best (28 1/4 / 7 1/2 pounds). I was flying solo this morning and it was a sight to see me running around the boat with my heart pounding trying to net these fish. LOL.


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*sweet*

I would have traded the day I had for the quality you found this morning. Congrads.
Nice fish especially the 28"er. 
If you would have caught her after a meal no telling what she might have wieghed.


----------



## spannymacker (Jan 3, 2008)

wow! nice trout!


----------



## standingroomonly (Apr 13, 2007)

right own!


----------



## RatherBFishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Great job!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Fine job.


----------



## troutranger (Apr 26, 2006)

*thumping denied*

Well I guess I made the right call going to the golf course today instead of coming with you and getting another thumping. You definatly have the hot had right now. Remember we have a tournamet in may so keep it up.

Great catch ! and good report.


----------



## TXwaterfowl (Mar 28, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## sanleonjohn (Mar 16, 2009)

Fantastic! took my dog for a walk down to the water this morning. saw a couple of boats out there. wondered how they were doing. decided to wait till tomm. to try it. if i'd only known, would have jumped in and swam out there. no more trips to the water without my binoculars!


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

Troutranger, I told you there were no Trout in those lakes on the golf course. LOL. I sure could have used some help this morning.


----------



## J3kings (May 30, 2006)

NICE!!!


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice work...better than we did today.


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

nice trout


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Great catch! Head shaking 28" on a Corky, that's what I like to hear. That fish is a football too.


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Good job.My phone didn't ring.LOL


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Way to go ghost............where have you been, havnt seen a post in some time.


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

Redfishr, I have not had alot to post about. I did pickup a 6 pound 1/8 oz Trout last Saturday (3/21). I only had one bite but it was a good one. The big ones seem to be biting, but I can't seem to find the numbers. I will take the big girls any day, when it comes to Trout that is!! LOL.


----------



## pign&gign (Feb 8, 2009)

nice fat trout. great job


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

man that's what I like to see and hear...congrats on the nice fish.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice, that first one is fat


----------



## SmellinMelon (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice fish what area were you fishing ?


----------



## pinkskittermaster (Oct 31, 2008)

sounds like a great solo trip congrats, im still in persuit of a fat pig


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

*Nice Release*

Very impressive on the release! Not very many people can do that...


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

BRAVO! Congrats on a great day on the water. gb


----------



## Old River Rat (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice fish nice report.


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

now thats what I am talking about !!

way to go !!! awsome fish!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Nice job D! I'd trade 10 limits for a day like that. 

I'm hitting the water this weekend for the first time in about 4 months. That day I saw you at Confederate was the the last time I was out.

I hope I catch just one like that.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey, if he doesn't want to go, he can golf....I'll go!


----------

